# Ulka ex5 replacement



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

Ok, not an in-depth how-to really, perhaps more of a nudge for people that might have left it for too long.

Backstory is that, in my E61 HX circa 2004, the pump started making sounds I didn't really care for. Tried reasoning with it, tried complimenting it, even went as far as trying to threaten it, but no joy.

With that out of the way, and upon discovering that a replacement pump was only £17, I pressed "shut up and take my money!!!".

The new pump arrived today; must admit that even though it looks exactly like the old one, there's something exciting about her. Might have something to do with the fact that I have only had 2 hours of sleep, and the possibility of bleeding fingers and knuckles trying to replace her was high. I mean who amongst us doesn't jump at the opportunity to bleed a little while doing "manly" work.

The rest as they say is history, the old girl put up a fight, my fingers bleed, tools allegedly fell onto the glass table, but I emerged victorious. Currently drinking an IPA to celebrate the small victories in life.

[IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG][IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG]


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

It's mad that an E61 HX machine has the same £17 pump that a Gaggia Classic has..

What IPA was it!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

ThePeginator said:


> It's mad that an E61 HX machine has the same £17 pump that a Gaggia Classic has..
> 
> What IPA was it!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that last part 

well, actually the first part as well 

an ULKA vibe pump is nothing special and one of the main reasons rotary pump machines cost a chunk more. But that doesn't mean it's a bad thing per se to put a machine together that contains parts for 17 quid retail. Imagine how cheap they really are for a bulk-buying manufacturer. Like a fiver or even less... haha!

Thinking about it, isn't it great to know parts availability is huge because the same thing sits in ultra high volume appliances? You can get it everywhere and fit it just like so! Many more things in life should have available and accessible spares amd standardised parts imho 

@ArisP good job! Hope it'll last you long


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

That's great. I just replaced mine in a Gaggia Classic, instant improvement (reduction in sound, more gradual pressure ramp up), and was amazingly cheap.


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Michael87 said:


> That's great. I just replaced mine in a Gaggia Classic, instant improvement (reduction in sound, more gradual pressure ramp up), and was amazingly cheap.


What are the tell tale signs it needs replacing? Or is it just wise to do it once it's a certain age?

I just stripped, descaled and rebuilt my classic but the pump was the one piece I didn't touch at all. Guess that could be all clogged up with scale too? Although tbf the inside of the boiler wasn't *too* bad. I guess the pump has a much easier life in regard to scale as it's at room temperature.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

Mine was very very noisy despite not touching anything in the case. Also I want to do a dimmer switch update and you need an invensys pump for that apparently. (Haven't done it yet because I don't want to add one more variable when I'm still learning the basics!)


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

but someone's got itchy feet already


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

So I took the old girl apart today. No reason why, guess I wanted to see the state it would be in some 15-16 years later.

If there is a problem, then I can't see it, might be electrical, or it might just be arthritis ?

Anyway, here are a few less than interesting pictures I took, primarily so I can refer to them when trying to put her back together.

























And then, right as put the last screw in, the postie came, and brought me tomorrow's project; something tells me that one will be posted in the Muppetry thread...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

> And then, right as put the last screw in, the postie came, and brought me tomorrow's project; something tells me that one will be posted in the Muppetry thread...


 I'd ignore any instructions I wrote then


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> I'd ignore any instructions I wrote then


 Don't worry, I have already read the instructions you wrote (thanks btw!), but where's the fun in following instructions? ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ArisP said:


> Don't worry, I have already read the instructions you wrote (thanks btw!), but where's the fun in following instructions? ?


 Yes, usually the 1st thing I ignore are the instructions...


----------

